# Daily Dose of Cute



## CamouflageSheep (Apr 25, 2014)

Just in case you haven't had your daily dose of cute. And if you have, then there is never too much cute.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bN4t9O3sGP0


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 26, 2014)

Keavie the Fox sings us a little song. ^^


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 27, 2014)

Awwww    x.x


----------



## TransformerRobot (Apr 27, 2014)

Bunnies. Nuff said.


----------



## Feyleaf (Apr 27, 2014)

A sheep teaches a young Bull how to head butt.

https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=D02F9HeSQbg


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2014)

Someone on this forum who I should totally tease for this insisted my face qualifies for this thread.
If you disagree you can suck it :V







If you agree strongly you can suck it sweetly.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 27, 2014)

How long can you last?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 1, 2014)

I think I have diabetes now


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 8, 2014)

This is why I love owls.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 22, 2014)

This hybrid is the work of some evil genius


----------



## TransformerRobot (May 22, 2014)

Why some birds are cutest when they're just born.


----------

